# My songs



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

*








*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I prefer no 2


----------



## SoloYH (8 mo ago)

I like your voice


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

SoloYH said:


> I like your voice


It in russian language about love


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

SoloYH said:


> I like your voice


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

I prefer number 3 (post 4), it would be helpful to subtitle number 2 in English.


----------



## grafray (Dec 24, 2018)

Link to google disk vith my gitar music








GRAFRAY_TUTURUTUTU.mp4







drive.google.com













GRAFRAY_FIRE_DANCE.mp4







drive.google.com













GRAFRAY_SHINING_SUN.mp4







drive.google.com













GRAFRAY_FRAGILE.mp4







drive.google.com


----------

